# Rockfill - Fluval Edge 6.6G



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's time to start the build thread for my Fluval Edge. I think it's a quality all-in-one setup, coming with an Aquaclear filter and a sweet light fixture. (yeah, the bulbs should be replaced, but that's normal for the planted crowd) So far I've added the eBay LED bulbs, and I have a mini Marineland 10w heater left over from a 2.5G tank. The heater might be underpowered, but it should be fine for the shrimp. Which leads me to the concept for this tank....

No plants? Crazy, I know. Especially when I want to try to design a mountain scape through that tiny access hole. It's hard enough to setup rocks in a rimless tank with full access, I can only imagine the _fun_ this will be. I want an edgy look, so I'm thinking something bright against those dark rocks. Maybe snowball shrimp. Blue tigers with those glowing eyes could be an option, although I'd have to do more research on them. I thought they were more difficult to care for.

I went to Aquaforest today to get some driftwood for my 46g bow and also got some rocks to play with on the trip. I should be able to work something nice out with these. I'm still debating if I want a dark substrate so it blends with the rock work, or if I want something light for the constrast. I better figure it out soon, because I'm anxious to start arranging these things!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Those rocks are BAD.
This is going to be a winner!


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm waiting for my LEDs!!! 
On my edge I used Tahitian moon sand and it looks great IMO. Added a few guppies already and the plants (mostly crypts) will be shipped this Monday. Once everything arrives I'll start a journal

nice rocks! Let me know once you use yours and I can buy the rest of them! Didn't knew aquaforest sold shoes! LOL


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is going to be good! Can't wait to see some more pictures.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I've never bought from AFA (Duh, I'm no where near it), but from what I can see, it looks like you have a million dollars worth of rocks, haha. I'm actually jealous of your rocks. Really? Can one be like that? Its sorta crazy how people in our hobby get excited, or stoked, or 'turned on' about filters and lights and all that jazz.

Can't wait to see it up and running!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I hope there's SOME plants, this is theplantedtank after all. 0_0 

That's some pretty choice rock man, I can't wait to see what you do with it. I would go with snowballs, they'd be very visible against the rocks without being overwhelming.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

I wants your rocks.


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

Subscribed. Im a big fan of your tanks prototyp3!! I have no doubt that this one will become a masterpiece on its own.


----------



## ket (Dec 10, 2009)

Can't wait for some more pictures on this one. I love the fluval tanks!


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

So, any progress on the tank yet?:bounce:


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

any stand to go with it?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in updates, but I had a little problem that had everything on hold. A hot water pipe began to leak, soaking my first floor. So I've been living out of a hotel for awhile as everything was being repaired.

pandapr and hamsterman, after I scape I'll post any extra rocks in the swap n shop. I'd like to see the moon sand in your tank when you get it posted. I though I read that the moon sand sparkles a lot, are you noticing that? I like that it's supposed to be BLACK. Not the grey that other black substrates claim to be.

limz_777, no stand yet. I'm not 100% sure on where I want this one. I'm thinking I might have it on my kitchen counter. I want a tank on each floor seen as I gave myself a limit of two tanks, and the bigger oceanic is going downstairs.

SearunSimpson, tell me about it.. When I first ordered rocks from AFA and they arrived in the mail everyone was like "........" To which I respond "Show me where you can find rocks like these.... yeah."

Aquamadman and CL, thanks, no pressure here now.. :biggrin:

ket, I have a fluval edge fetish as well. I'm thinking I might be able to break my 2 tank rule and snag another edge for my office. 

dollface, I agree on the snowballs. I think that's the direction I'm leaning right now. I'm also trying to find out what sort of SHORT and DARK ground cover I could use incase I go that route. Oh, and something that will do well with no CO2, maybe just excel dosing. Gee, I'm not picky.

dkbmxr18, I can't wait to take more pictures. I'm getting frustrated with how slow going this has been.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry to hear prototyp3. hope you're back in action soon.

AB


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww man that sucks. 

However that doesn't take away my growing interest for what kind of awesome scape you are planning to make in this tank which has awesomeness written all over it:bounce:

But seriously I hope you get it fixed soon..... really lol
Looking forward to any updates


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That really does suck, man.
It would be cool if you made a stand that the base of the tank fit perfectly over, so that the bottom edges would hang over 
I hope you get your pipes fixed soon.


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

Wouldn't that cause a bumping risk? Though esthetically it would look rad.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Aquamadman said:


> Wouldn't that cause a bumping risk? Though esthetically it would look rad.


You're right, it would. But still :tongue:


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Hahaha, Just make the base of the stand weigh about 150 lbs, As if water didn't already weigh enough :icon_roll
That would be pretty sick though... Do it


----------

